# Please help me decide...



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, to all that know me, you know that I love my goats... However, I do need to downsize a lot... Reason being is because it's just me taking care of them primarily, and I would like to get involved in other things besides my critters... The hardest part in all of this is deciding who stays and who goes... Also, to all my goat knowledgeable friends, I think it would be wise to stick with 1 breed... Either Oberhaslis or Nubians...., but how in the world do I decide, they both have GREAT qualities.... Suggestions...What would you choose and why? Thanks


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd stay with Nubians, I may be biased though :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with Colorado....and I AM biased :lol:


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd go with whichever ones fit your ultimate goals better. I haven't had to face such decisions yet but I'd go with whichever goats I liked best...ex if I had 3 favorite goats and 2 were oberhasli I would keep them and if my all time favorite was a nubian I'd keep her as well and kids would be grade or meat


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nubians sell for more...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Nubians sell for more...


Wouldn't that depend on where you lived?

I would go with Nubians.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeen lives up the coast from me in a very similar area :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm kinda thinking that I should sell ALL the kids, not including lambs, they have their purpose..., and going from there... Taking my time to figure it out..., because I honestly cannot decide. That would put me with 7 does, and 2 bucks... Not bad, but would rather have less...., little stinker buggers, weaseling into my heart The thing is I really don't have to, I've got the space, but I just want to do much more outside the farm...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Wouldn't that depend on where you lived?
> 
> I would go with Nubians.


Yep, Goathiker and I live in the same part of US... The Pacific Northwest


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I like having 6...seems manageable. Of course, I also have usually 2 meat goats as well during spring,summer, fall..


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

I may be biased, but I really like the oberhasli personality...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so here is what I'm going to do... I have 7 kids leaving here at the end of the month..., so maybe that will take some of the load off, then I have 4 other kids I can sell, however kind of wanted to keep the polled Nubian/boer guy around, but we'll see... That would put me down to 7 does, 2 buck, & 3 sheep... It still sounds like a lot I know..., but my 5 milkers now..., easy as pie to get them milked... So, we'll see.... I love both breeds, that's kind of why I was considering starting a Nuberhasli line


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well what do you breed them for? What do you sell your kids for? If they are not registered and just go to home owners who don't care about breed as much as milk then I say just simply keep the ones you like. Who cares if they end up being a mixed breed as long as you will still get whatever your after and can still sell the kids. Not being rude on this question at all, but why 2 bucks? One can cover that amount of does no problem and that would be one less head. If one is a younger one and he's going to replace the older I totally understand that.
I also need to cut down this year and I'm having a problem because all but one has gave me no reason at all to sell them so I sat down and made a last from 1. Being who I really can't live without down the line and when it comes time I'm going to start at the bottom of that list and move up till I'm happy with my plan I have in mind


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Well what do you breed them for? What do you sell your kids for? If they are not registered and just go to home owners who don't care about breed as much as milk then I say just simply keep the ones you like. Who cares if they end up being a mixed breed as long as you will still get whatever your after and can still sell the kids. Not being rude on this question at all, but why 2 bucks? One can cover that amount of does no problem and that would be one less head. If one is a younger one and he's going to replace the older I totally understand that.
> I also need to cut down this year and I'm having a problem because all but one has gave me no reason at all to sell them so I sat down and made a last from 1. Being who I really can't live without down the line and when it comes time I'm going to start at the bottom of that list and move up till I'm happy with my plan I have in mind


I guess your right on the breed thing... I think I would want some Nuberhaslis down the line, however 3 Nubians are registered, my obers are going to be registered NOA, and the 2 bucks are registered. I usually just sell to pet homes..., but I'm open to the idea of what registered stock would sell for.. The reason I have 2 bucks is because I really don't want to feed a wether for a buck buddy, so that is why I have 2 bucks... I actually prefer 3, so when 1 gets studded out somewhere, then the one stuck here still has a buddy, but now I'm only doing driveway breedings, but I know occasionally I will stud out to a friend....

That's actually a real good idea with the list... I think I'll do that...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok makes sense about the two boys, I didn't even think about the friend factor. I wonder though since you also have sheep and I'm assuming you want to breed them if the ram and buck would be able to live together. I know nothing about sheep so no laughing or rolling eyes if that is a no no lol
I myself like the idea you have about the registered Nubians. If you breed for registered stock that would also would also give you another market to sell your kids to. But Jill is right they would also bring you more money NOW. I'm really not sure. I myself would keep the Nubians and get a registered Nubian buck if you don't have one and go that way if I thought I could get more money for the kids.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ahh, you have to cut down? I just talked DH into driving to Klamath Falls to pass the yearling belted girl to you. She grew up plenty wide enough to have Boer kids and is open to grow more...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Jill!! Shame on you!! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Getting a new doe today.....:underchair: I was supposed to sell JuJu first...but hey, when opportunity knocks...:lol: Besides, the twin doelings are sold...ok, so they leave tomorrow...close enough,right?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So Janeen...what all do you have?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Ahh, you have to cut down? I just talked DH into driving to Klamath Falls to pass the yearling belted girl to you. She grew up plenty wide enough to have Boer kids and is open to grow more...


Are you kidding I always have room for lamanchas. I'll show you my list, first is my high % boers and right after that is my lamanchas.
Plus I have a alpine I'm going to kill if she doesn't learn to be a better mother. I've never seen anything like her. It was pouring yesterday and some of the kids were clueless to go into the shelter so there's 2 moms standing over their kids and then there's the alpine laying under the roof chewing her cud while hers are running and screaming. Never even made a sound to call them. She also misses her buddies and will go back in the other pen and will leave her kids for hours. I don't even like this doe I just wanted her milk!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Are you kidding I always have room for lamanchas. I'll show you my list, first is my high % boers and right after that is my lamanchas.
> Plus I have a alpine I'm going to kill if she doesn't learn to be a better mother. I've never seen anything like her. It was pouring yesterday and some of the kids were clueless to go into the shelter so there's 2 moms standing over their kids and then there's the alpine laying under the roof chewing her cud while hers are running and screaming. Never even made a sound to call them. She also misses her buddies and will go back in the other pen and will leave her kids for hours. I don't even like this doe I just wanted her milk!


I would keep someone else for milk...lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> So Janeen...what all do you have?


Well, I have Bella my ober/Saanen cross doe, my 2 ober does Sunday and Monday, Lilly my Lamancha/Nubian girl, Camille my purebred Nubian - all those are in milk now... Then I have Ellie, she is Camille's daughter also purebred Nubian, and then there is Nellie who came from a friend who is also purebred Nubian... All the Nubians except Ellie are registered, just need to get them in my name, turn in the breeding memo for Ellie and get her registered. Then I have Sammy Jr, this years kid that isn't spoken for yet, he is Saanen/ober, looks like Saanen though... He is Sunday's son, Then there is Annie, Monday's daughter she is a little frail, born tiny but coming along, also not spoken for yet. The I have 2 ober buck one is a Standard, Charlie whom I have raised here, and HipHop who is a mini ober who came here in November. Both boys are registered. Then Jack and Jill that came the other week. Jill is Lamancha/boer and Jack is Nubian/boer, both bottle brats... Then the 7 kids who are spoken for...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I would keep someone else for milk...lol


I agree!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

With that lot, I'd say keep the Nubians...you can get more for their kids. Get rid of the Mini buck and get a Nubian buck. Keep Bella, cause you know you love her  and get rid of the rest, or maybe keep one Ober since you like them so much. Then you can use your ober buck on her and the nubian on the nubians...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay here are some pics of my clan.....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

We have Bella, Nellie, then bottle brat Jack, Ellie, Lilly, Monday and sons, and Sunday.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually selling all but the Nubians and Bella (just can't sell her) and then use stud service from 2 friends that have purebred registered Nubian studs.... That sounds like the easiest thing to do, but then again I would rather own my bucks...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

After seeing them...I'd for sure keep the nubians and Bella


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I'm still up in the air about the obers, but they'll probably stay since they are giving a good amount of milk... I have decided though to sell my mini ober buck, and get a registered Nubian buckling.... I've also put money down on a mini Nubian who isn't registered, but he has blue eyes, and will make some cute mini kids, as mini seems to sell well here... Here is the buckling I'm considering getting, if not him then the one in the 2nd pic hopefully


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgosh! Love the flashy boy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The black and tan has a much better structure...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I noticed that after I stopped being spot struck :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

And the black one wins.... I like the spots on the spotted guy, but I like the black guy, and seeing udder pics of both moms, well I definitely like the udder of the black guys mom better...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Should I just get both? I'm obviously into my Nubians more.... He just responded, and yes both are now available to me......


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd just go with the black one, conformation tends to be more important in the long run than color


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ooh... What about this guy?













I'm also considering just doing stud service for a year or two, then deciding on a buck to get... I'm pretty sure this guy isn't registered, but I'll find out more tomorrow...


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I love when downsizing means shopping for more goats  My husband would love it if I tried to pull that on him. 

They're all so cute, though. So hard not to try and collect them all!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I might just do stud service for now though, so I don't have to choose a buck right away... I will get the black one if he's still available.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, not getting a Nubian buck after all, I'm going to try to just go with stud service, since I only have 2 to breed this year...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My heads spinning Janeen :lol: 

That last boy was a cutie


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> My heads spinning Janeen :lol:
> 
> That last boy was a cutie


Oh, I know... It was a hard decision, but I think it is best for now.... Some days I think I can handle more goats other days not so much, so I'm going with the safe side and less #'s


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Un uh... _sure_.... opcorn:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Un uh... _sure_.... opcorn:


LOL....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

LOL Jill you won! Cree's Farm has a polled purebred registered buckling available, so I've got to snatch him up right?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:faint:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

janeen128 said:


> Okay, so I'm still up in the air about the obers, but they'll probably stay since they are giving a good amount of milk... I have decided though to sell my mini ober buck, and get a registered Nubian buckling.... I've also put money down on a mini Nubian who isn't registered, but he has blue eyes, and will make some cute mini kids, as mini seems to sell well here... Here is the buckling I'm considering getting, if not him then the one in the 2nd pic hopefully
> View attachment 106913
> View attachment 106914


That spotted buckling is unbelievable!! I'd definitely get him! I also LOVE the little white Nubian kid. I don't recall ever seeing an all white Nubian before.

If there are commercial goat dairies in your area, you could probably get your full sized does bred there. We did that when we had Alpines; the bucks were of a quality I'd never have even been able to imagine having the money to own. They had grand champions, a few of each breed to choose from, for $50! Sure beats having my own buck now, at least from a financial standpoint & probably from a genetics standpoint too, but no one nearby had buck service for San Clementes when I switched breeds.

Mini-Nubians sell for a lot around here too! They're adorable! Maybe your best bet financially? Less feed, less space...

I wonder if you can find someone to help out a little at your farm in exchange for goat milk? Then you could keep more goats! A friend of mine does her neighbor's morning milking each day & takes home as much as she needs, no $ involved.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

catharina said:


> That spotted buckling is unbelievable!! I'd definitely get him! I also LOVE the little white Nubian kid. I don't recall ever seeing an all white Nubian before.
> 
> If there are commercial goat dairies in your area, you could probably get your full sized does bred there. We did that when we had Alpines; the bucks were of a quality I'd never have even been able to imagine having the money to own. They had grand champions, a few of each breed to choose from, for $50! Sure beats having my own buck now, at least from a financial standpoint & probably from a genetics standpoint too, but no one nearby had buck service for San Clementes when I switched breeds.
> 
> ...


The white Nubian kid isn't a purebred Nubian he's half boer...., and the spotted kid really didn't have that great of confirmation...

I'm in the process of finding reliable help just a few hours a week I'd totally appreciate...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you guys ready for this???? Got an email from a dairy up north, I forgot I inquired about a registered polled Oberhasli buckling and doeling.... Guess who's available now?? So if I sell all the kids, 11 all together 7 will be leaving tomorrow... , put up the other 4 for sale, then sell the mini Oberhasli buck, back out of the mini Nubian buck who isn't registered anyway, then I would have 2 ober bucks 1 polled and 1 polled Nubian buck.... 3 bucks, 8 does, and 3 sheep. That would be 14. Not bad right???


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I passed up the Oberhasli buckling, because I think I've finally decided on just Nubians... So..., here is the tentative plan...LOL.... Selling Bella, Sunday, Monday, Lilly, Charlie and HipHop... Oh, and the bottle brats except for my new little Nubian guy Oliver... So that leaves me with just 1 goat Camille in milk... So I "might" just want to get another Nubian in milk, but I honestly think we could do it with just 1 in milk.... Hesitating on selling my Bella girl, so I might keep her... So that's the plan for now...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I was going to say, your going to sell Bella?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think I can sell her.... So, that way I'll have 2 in milk...


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

janeen128 said:


> Okay here are some pics of my clan.....
> View attachment 106620
> View attachment 106621
> View attachment 106622
> ...


All goats are soooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

janeen128 said:


> Okay, so I'm still up in the air about the obers, but they'll probably stay since they are giving a good amount of milk... I have decided though to sell my mini ober buck, and get a registered Nubian buckling.... I've also put money down on a mini Nubian who isn't registered, but he has blue eyes, and will make some cute mini kids, as mini seems to sell well here... Here is the buckling I'm considering getting, if not him then the one in the 2nd pic hopefully
> View attachment 106913
> View attachment 106914


The first one is soooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

janeen128 said:


> Okay, so I passed up the Oberhasli buckling, because I think I've finally decided on just Nubians... So..., here is the tentative plan...LOL.... Selling Bella, Sunday, Monday, Lilly, Charlie and HipHop... Oh, and the bottle brats except for my new little Nubian guy Oliver... So that leaves me with just 1 goat Camille in milk... So I "might" just want to get another Nubian in milk, but I honestly think we could do it with just 1 in milk.... Hesitating on selling my Bella girl, so I might keep her... So that's the plan for now...


Keep Bella!!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, interesting turn of events brings me to the decision of definitely Nubians...LOL.... I went to get a wether buddy for my polled buckling Oliver, since I have my oberhasli bucks up for sale, and I want to take my time with selecting a 2nd Nubian buck, or I may just do stud service... Buddy is his name, 1st pic... Then I get a message stating this....
"I totally forgot to ask this yesterday...I have a 2yr old first freshener that I am looking to place at no cost but a doe kid back of the breeding of my choice(no cost to you). She is a AI breeding to a top buck, did well as a kid and had a precocious udder as a dry Yrl. We treated etc. with hopes she would freshen even. She started out even and has gotten worse to where she is unshowable. I hoped to get at least a doe kid out of her but she gave me triplet bucks. She still produces out of both sides and I have a sample sent in to make sure she does not have a nasty bacteria. The deal would be she comes back here for breeding until she produced a doe kid at which time I will sign papers over to you. You would be responsible for her care and any vet costs if any issues arise. You would not be held financially responsible if something happened and you lost here. A contract would be in place to protect us both. Are you interested pending outcome of mastitis results?" 
So, there is my 2nd Nubian in milk if all goes as planned She is pic #2 and 3. I'm excited about this opportunity... I just asked if I could hand milk her first just to make sure she milks out easy... I'm still keeping Bella...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Pretty girl and the little guy is adorable.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I just can't give up my obers.... Just can't.... So I best be getting some more pens set up and built


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

That is a pretty doe...

I'd be hesitant because who knows how long it will take to produce a doe.

You're essentially boarding her goat for free.

But she could also give a doe next year and you get a good doe and genetics for fairly little investment...

Tough choice! She does look nice though. What are her genetics?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nicolemackenzie said:


> That is a pretty doe...
> 
> I'd be hesitant because who knows how long it will take to produce a doe.
> 
> ...


I don't know her genetics yet, she is still waiting on the test results before we proceed. I wouldn't really be boarding her for free, since she's giving her to me. Ordinarily she charges anywhere from $250 - $450 a doe, sometimes more. I know she had a buck year same as me... I know she has top of the line animals etc..., so I'm willing to try it


----------

